# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Моё нытьё

## StupidGirl

Здравствуйте. Называть своего возраста не буду, дабы не снискать комментариев вроде "ты еще маленькая думать о таких вещах". Скажем так, я еще несовершеннолетняя.
Жизнь мучительна для меня. Она была прекрасна раньше, но сейчас я не чувствую ничего, кроме отвращения к собственной персоне. Меня не любит человек, которого люблю я. У меня есть проблемы со здоровьем, которые я больше не в силах решить. У меня проблемы в отношениях с отцом, и если бы не мать, я бы ушла из дома.
Я ничего не умею, школьную программу знаю посредственно, и из-за этого произвожу впечатление полной дуры.
Я не ищу сострадания, ибо оно мне всё равно не поможет. Я просто хочу общения с людьми, которые сталкивались с такими трудностями и сумели из них выбраться. Потому что смерть - хоть она и является лучшим решением всех моих проблем - результат упорных трудов, на которые у меня не хватает сил и орудий "труда". Спасибо.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Я ничего не умею, школьную программу знаю посредственно, и из-за этого произвожу впечатление полной дуры.


 Судя по тексту, в котором ни одной ошибки, это не совсем так) Может, и всё остальное не так страшно?

----------


## StupidGirl

Вряд ли по одному посту можно было понять, что я не глупа. На самом деле круг моих знаний узок для моего возраста, и это не слишком хорошо, я думаю.
Я не знаю, страшно оно или нет. Может быть, через 10 лет я буду сидеть в своей квартире рядом с любимым человеком и смеяться над всей этой ерундой. А может быть, смеяться будет уже некому.
Естественно, это не самые ужасные проблемы. Людям бывает намного хуже. Но мне не легче от того, что проблемы есть у  других. Сейчас они есть у меня, и я не могу их решить. Эх, эгоизм...

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

Ну во-первых, твой ник уже показывает твою самооценку, а во-вторых, это свойственно в твоём возрасте. Поиск места и предназначения в этой жизни... Тебе просто следует найти своё любимое дело и развиваться в нём.

----------


## StupidGirl

> Тебе просто следует найти своё любимое дело и развиваться в нём.


 Вы правы. Но пока я ничего не придумала для себя, я бы просто хотела почитать этот форум. Поговорить с людьми. Не знаю...
Да и я понятия не имею, в чем можно себя реализовать. Дарить миру еще одну никчемную звезду или плохого работника я не хочу, а кем-то великим не стану  :Smile:

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

> Вы правы. Но пока я ничего не придумала для себя, я бы просто хотела почитать этот форум. Поговорить с людьми. Не знаю...


 Ты через сколько школу заканчиваешь? На кого думаешь поступать?

----------


## StupidGirl

На первый вопрос не отвечу, извините. Я бы всё-таки хотела скрыть свой возраст. Скажем, мне осталось не так много, но ещё есть время подумать.
На кого пойду - ещё не знаю. Хотела уехать в Новосибирск и поступить на какую-нибудь гуманитарную профессию, но сейчас понимаю, что не хочу никуда ехать.
В любом случае на технаря не пойду, мозги не те.

----------


## SuicideKing

А в чем прелесть быть "технарем"? Я не очень в курсе как дела в России, но на слух планы уехать в Новосибирск Наполеоновскими не назовешь :Smile: .
Да и не знание школьной программы не просто не трагедия, а просто ни что, не проблема в принципе. Давай ее хотя бы пока уберем. Также и с "неумением ничего", рано тебе пока уметь все, ты же просто в школе учишься. 
Тогда останутся проблемы в отношениях с отцом и несчастная любовь. Конечно было бы о чем говорить, если ты сам рассказала больше.

----------


## StupidGirl

> А в чем прелесть быть "технарем"? Я не очень в курсе как дела в России, но на слух планы уехать в Новосибирск Наполеоновскими не назовешь.


 Ни в чем. Я имею в виду, что у меня гуманитарный склад ума, а значит, круг специальностей, которые я могу получить, довольно узок. Я тоже не очень в курсе, я не россиянка. В Новосиб - потому что наша семья собирается переезжать туда.
Я хочу уметь хотя бы что-нибудь  :Smile: 
Отец иногда пьет, а после любит покричать и помахать руками, со всеми вытекающими.
Несчастная любовь такая несчастная. Мой максимализм прет изо всех дыр, наверное. На самом деле я даже не знаю, любит меня этот человек или нет. Мы встречались довольно долгое время, а теперь в отношениях наступил спад.
Angelevskiy, спасибо за столь галантное обращение, я оценила. Мысли свои выкладывайте тут, или пишите в лс сами, смерти я не боюсь.

----------


## StupidGirl

Angelevskiy, почему вы задаете эти вопросы?
Я не хотела бы "познать жизнь", как вы говорите. Чтобы стать счастливой, мне достаточно исполнения всего одного желания, при том я не прошу ни денег, ни славы.
Познать смерть в данный момент я тоже не хотела бы. Когда я буду уверена, что в моей жизни уже не осталось ничего, за что стоит бороться, я уйду. Сейчас мне кажется, что задница, в которой я нахожусь, хоть и глубока, но еще имеет выход.

----------


## Roor999

Мой совет устройся по тихой на работу и закончи школу и просто поступай в университет с общагой а насчёт ума не надо себя так унижать все люди одинаковы  просто кто то склонен к логике а кто то к чувствам а если кто назовёт глупой представь что этот человек этой мелочи лет 10 учился а сейчас выпендревается этим и засмейся в мыслях и станет легче и реши продержаться ровно месяц и увидишь всё будет хорошо

----------


## StupidGirl

Спасибо большое я очень рада что вы ответили на моё сообщение только найдите у себя на клавиатуре запятую мне кажется так будет легче и всё будет хорошо.
Не обижайтесь, но вас правда тяжело читать) А за совет спасибо.
Всё постепенно налаживается у меня.

----------


## Kent

Я же говорил, что все будет хорошо! :Smile:

----------

